# الخريطة العصبية لاعضاءالجسم على باطن القدم والكفة وطرق التخلص من الالم



## blackhorse (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كما وعدت اعضاء منتدانا المحترم بأني سوف اتى بخريطة لأعضاء الجسم على باطن القدم وكذلك كف اليد ومن بعدهم الطرق الفنية فى التخلص من الالم بالمساج

توزيع الاعصاب على باطن القدم 







توزيع الاعصاب على كفة اليد






الخطوات السليمة للتدليك والقضاء على الالم


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (26 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور فعلا موضوع يستحق الشكر لأن معظم الناس عندهم ألام بهذه المناطق
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (26 أبريل 2009)

محمد عبدالله عبدله قال:


> الله ينور فعلا موضوع يستحق الشكر لأن معظم الناس عندهم ألام بهذه المناطق
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



جزانا واياكم كل الخير 
والله يشفى ويعافى كل المسلمين يارب


----------



## tdm (27 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العااااااااااااااااااااااافية


----------



## blackhorse (27 أبريل 2009)

tdm قال:


> يعطيك العااااااااااااااااااااااافية



الله يزيدك عافية 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالمحسن محمد عبد (27 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود المبزول وبلفعل هذا المنتدى يستحق التقدير


----------



## blackhorse (27 أبريل 2009)

عبدالمحسن محمد عبد قال:


> جزاك الله خير على المجهود المبزول وبلفعل هذا المنتدى يستحق التقدير



جزانا واياك اخى الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد انني اكثر المستفيدين من هذا العرض الجميل والشيّق .

والسبب كبر السن (الشيخوخة) . 

قد يحتاج كبار السن الى هذه المعلومات وخاصتا عندما يقومون بجهد اكبر من قابليتهم لازالة الالام الخارجية في الجسم .

شكرا جزيلا وتسلم لنا على الموضوع الجميل .

البغدادي


----------



## blackhorse (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اعتقد انني اكثر المستفيدين من هذا العرض الجميل والشيّق .
> 
> والسبب كبر السن (الشيخوخة) .
> 
> ...



الله يعطيك العافية وين الشيخوخة انا بأحتسبك شاب صغير يا مشرفنا الغالي
وبارك الله فيك وبمرورك العطر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أبريل 2009)

blackhorse قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية وين الشيخوخة انا بأحتسبك شاب صغير يا مشرفنا الغالي
> وبارك الله فيك وبمرورك العطر



شكرا لأطرائك .

كلامك الجميل رجعت خمس سنوات الى الخلف .:84:

تسلم :7:


البغدادي:56:


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك , معلومات قيمه


----------



## blackhorse (29 أبريل 2009)

فؤاد ابو زيد قال:


> بارك الله فيك , معلومات قيمه



جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك القيم


----------



## blackhorse (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكرا لأطرائك .
> 
> كلامك الجميل رجعت خمس سنوات الى الخلف .:84:
> 
> ...



خلص كل يوم اربعتلك رد تانى لحد متصل اصغر منا 
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## ghost_adel (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله ينتفع بيها الكثير من الناس لكى يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## prince memas (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## belal-alsharaa (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووور على موضوعك الجيد والرائع


----------



## محمود طايع (1 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك حقا موضوع جميل يستحق الشكر*


----------



## blackhorse (1 مايو 2009)

ghost_adel قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله ينتفع بيها الكثير من الناس لكى يكون فى ميزان حسناتك



ان شاء الله
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خير دعواتك الكرام


----------



## blackhorse (1 مايو 2009)

prince memas قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خير



مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك 
اشكرك لمرورك


----------



## blackhorse (1 مايو 2009)

belal-alsharaa قال:


> مشكووووور على موضوعك الجيد والرائع



اشكرك اخى على ردك الجيد الرائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (1 مايو 2009)

محمود طايع قال:


> *بارك الله فيك حقا موضوع جميل يستحق الشكر*



اشكرك اخى الحبيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى لكن هذه هى الصور نرجو الوضيح كتابة طرق التخلص من الآلام ..........ز
أعتذر إذا كنت بتقل على حضرتك


وشكرا


----------



## blackhorse (12 مايو 2009)

(أبو حبيبه) قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا أخى لكن هذه هى الصور نرجو الوضيح كتابة طرق التخلص من الآلام ..........
> أعتذر إذا كنت بتقل على حضرتك
> ...



لا يا اخى ما فيها تقل بس الصور موضح عليها الاماكن التى يتم عمل المساج فيها لتخفيف الالم وعلاجه ان شاء الله راجع الصور ولو في شئ معين حابب تراجعه انا موجود ان شاء الله للمراجعة


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (16 مايو 2009)

جــــزاك الله خير وبيض الله وجهـك :: اخوي اتمني انك تظيف لنا المصدر من أجل التعمق أكثر وأكثر .. 

جزاك الله خير وبيض الله وجهك يا الغالي 

اخوك / حامد العنزي


----------



## blackhorse (17 مايو 2009)

فلسفة مشاعر قال:


> جــــزاك الله خير وبيض الله وجهـك :: اخوي اتمني انك تظيف لنا المصدر من أجل التعمق أكثر وأكثر ..
> 
> جزاك الله خير وبيض الله وجهك يا الغالي
> 
> اخوك / حامد العنزي



بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجزاك خيرا لمرورك المبهج المفرح ودعواتك الكريمة
ان المصدر الذى نقلته منه لم يحمل من المعلومات اكثر من ذلك ولو كان به كنت اوضحته 
ولكن ان شاء الله سأحاول ان احضر المصدر ولكن اعذرنى ان لم استطع ايجاده فالموضوع هنا من فترة ليست بالقريبة ونسيت مصدره 
بارك الله فيك واكرمك


----------



## profpen (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## مهندسه ورده (25 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## blackhorse (30 يونيو 2010)

profpen قال:


> مشكووووووور





مهندسه ورده قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا



بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لمروركم


----------



## Tigris duaghter (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور موضوع رهيب كتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير حلو سلمت الانامل


----------



## blackhorse (22 أغسطس 2010)

tigris duaghter قال:


> مشكووور موضوع رهيب كتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير حلو سلمت الانامل



الله يبارك فيك مع اني مش متاكد ان كنت شاب ام فتاة ولكن على كل مرورك اسعدني


----------



## محمود شعبان احمد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## blackhorse (7 نوفمبر 2010)

محمود شعبان احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



جزانا واياك كل الخير 
مشكور لمرورك


----------



## alaa456 (2 مايو 2011)

ألف شكر لك يا غالي


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (4 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع نطمح الى المزيد مع التحيه


----------



## gabriel_01 (9 مايو 2011)

شكراThanxThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكرا ThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراشكراvشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanx
شكراً شكرا ًً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكرThanxThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx


----------



## شناكر (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## spvhos (16 نوفمبر 2011)

لا أجد شيء .
الصور غير ظاهرة


----------

